
Life advice upon turning age 30, from the president of Y Combinator - donohoe
http://qz.com/394713/life-advice-upon-turning-age-30-from-the-president-of-y-combinator/
======
jhallenworld
>Youth is a really great thing. Don’t waste it.

Hah! Clearly I wasted mine not becoming president of Y Combinator. It amazes
me when someone has such clear focus at that age.

